# Solved: Missing files(Vnetsup.vxd,Vredir.vxd,Dfs.vxd)



## ptr866 (Nov 28, 2004)

HI!
I have win98 is missing files(Vnetsup.vxd,Vredir.vxd,Dfs.vxd).How can i fix this please.THANKS so much in advance


----------



## slashnburn (Oct 9, 2004)

Download and install CrapCleaner from here:

http://www.ccleaner.com

CrapCleaner is freeware; install it, and let it clean some of the garbage off that system for you. It should correct this problem as it scours the Registry. Be SURE to read about it on the main page, the Features page, the Help page, and the Screenshots page, so you'll know what it looks like when you install it.

Once you install it, reboot your system. Then, run it, and let it wipe the trash out of your system. If you're not sure about deleting something, keep it; you can always run CCleaner again when you know more about what to keep, and what to delete.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Those are all networking related files. Not sure how a cleanup will restore them. 

If that is all that is missing, you can try expanding them from the cab files. If you can't figure it out that way, remove the networking, reboot and add it back in again. Just make sure you have access to your Win98 source files and your network card drivers.


----------



## slashnburn (Oct 9, 2004)

Good point, Bob; I was up all night again, and didn't think to ask the obvious questions here. Those files show up in all types of error messages after changes to network settings, and I've had a lot of luck just deleting the references from the Registry, followed by rebooting. Though I used to clean the Registry manually, CCleaner makes it a lot easier. Once the Registry is cleaned of the old references to those files, a simple reboot usually reinstalls whichever ones are actually needed without a lot of fuss.

Of course, I SHOULD have explained all of that, but I wanted to fire up the coffee pot, so I typed what normally would have been my advice in a follow-up post AFTER confirming the cause of the problem.

Anyway, thanks for spotting that; I think you realize that I try to type detailed responses whenever I feel they'd be helpful, but I admit that I can be a real slave to coffee.


----------



## slashnburn (Oct 9, 2004)

ptr866, please tell us EXACTLY how you know that you're missing these files. Do you get messages at bootup? Do you have problems with a network, or going online? Have you made any hardware changes, such as replacing / removing a NIC, a modem, or what?

If you're seeing messages at bootup such as this:


Cannot find a device file that may be need to run windows application.
The windows registry or SYSTEM.INI file refers to this device file, but the device file no longer exists.

If you deleted this file on purpose, try uninstalling the associated application using its uninstall or setup program.

If you still want to use the application associated with this device file, try reinstalling that application to replace missing file.

Vnetsup.vxd


Cannot find a device file that may be need to run windows application.
The windows registry or SYSTEM.INI file refers to this device file, but the device file no longer exists.

If you deleted this file on purpose, try uninstalling the associated application using its uninstall or setup program.

If you still want to use the application associated with this device file, try reinstalling that application to replace missing file.

Vredir.vxd


Cannot find a device file that may be need to run windows application.
The windows registry or SYSTEM.INI file refers to this device file, but the device file no longer exists.

If you deleted this file on purpose, try uninstalling the associated application using its uninstall or setup program.

If you still want to use the application associated with this device file, try reinstalling that application to replace missing file.

Dfs.vxd


let us know. You probably have to press the Enter key each time to clear each message; is that correct?

Anyway, my original advice still applies; use CCleaner as I suggested, and let us know how this turns out.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Was the previous post copied directly from Experts exchange?
http://www.experts-exchange.com/Operating_Systems/Win98/Q_20580785.html

Generally when networking files are missing, I just reinstall the networking portion. Even the solution posted in that link mentions "reinstalling your networking components will probably fix this.." as the solution.


----------



## slashnburn (Oct 9, 2004)

No, Bob, that is from my own text file I use to copy-and-paste from; as I mentioned previously, I've seen that message MANY times over the years, so I have it saved in a text file, and I paste it into replies when I help people. If I ever need to use material from another page, I provide the link so people can see the source of my information.

EDIT: Thanks for the link; as you can tell, I don't usually concern myself with what someone else considers the "proper" solution; I base my advice on what has worked for me in the past.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Curious. It was from someone having the same problem with exactly the same message. 

Might want to further read in there the solutions. Pretty much all were to reinstall the networking components. The only others were to run SFC


----------



## slashnburn (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, running CCleaner WILL remove a lot of trash from the system; I've manually pruned MANY Registries over the years. Last year, when I found CCleaner, I used it right after I'd "cleaned" a Registry, and I was SHOCKED to see how much more junk CCleaner found that I wasn't even aware of. That convinced me to let CCleaner do the work from then on; once ptr866 uses it and reboots his system, odds are good his problems will be solved. Time will tell...

BTW, I just did a quick search on Google for those files, and saw more than 2500 hits listed, so I guess that proves that it really is a common problem.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Agreed, cleaners will remove trash.

But in this case they don't need to remove trash. They need to restore missing networking files. That seems to be a different of a problem which might require a different solution. 

Did you take the time to follow up with that link to see the solutions that were given? Good information.


----------



## slashnburn (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, I haven't yet, because I'm actually typing advice for two other threads right now, but I have the page open, and I'll get to it as soon as I can. IIRC, cleaning the Registry and rebooting the system forces Windows to re-install those files in the PROPER places on the next reboot, which kills all the birds in one shot, instead of manually restoring them, as I mentioned in post #4:

"Once the Registry is cleaned of the old references to those files, a simple reboot usually reinstalls whichever ones are actually needed without a lot of fuss."

I'm sure ptr866 will tell us how this turns out, so I imagine we'll know soon enough.


----------



## rodell (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't know the significance, but at StartUp I now get text message saying a device file (Ndis2sup.vxd) no longer exists -- part of Windowas System ini. Have no idea what caused this but am suspicious of an ISP (Wanadoo) tech who was trying to find why I suddenly could no longer get OnLine . Turned out a digit was missing on the DialUp number. But for the past two weeks since arrival France I routinely got OnLine! 
The lack of that file has not yet handicapped any of my activities/programs/ files/access/etc. But it surely will at some future time/place.

I Searched the file name and at one site it is supposedly available for download, but at the next screen it was not. Went to MSN support but in sum, no help. Checked both Toshiba Windows installation CDs (I'm on Portege 7200CTe with W98SE & IEv6) as well as 3 Windows StartUp BackUp floppies. None listed the needed file.

As is painfully apparent, I really need some help. This is all far beyond my computer competence. I'll welcome any and all suggestions ASAP!
Cordially, RO


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Extract the file from the Net9.cab file in the installation files into the C:\Windows\System folder.


----------



## ptr866 (Nov 28, 2004)

HI!
I still have a same problem,after i used ccleaner.What can i try next?Thanks for the advice


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Didn't think that would really solve missing network files but wanted to wait and hear back.

What have you done in regards to reinstalling your networking files previously posted or running SFC?


----------



## ptr866 (Nov 28, 2004)

Bob Cerelli said:


> Didn't think that would really solve missing network files but wanted to wait and hear back.
> 
> What have you done in regards to reinstalling your networking files previously posted or running SFC?


 HI!
Sorry don't understand what you mean SFC.
I haven't try anything except do ccleaner


----------



## slashnburn (Oct 9, 2004)

OK, I don't know why it didn't work for you, but I'll tell you how to use SFC (the System File Checker).

Go to Start > Run, type SFC in the box, and click the "OK" button. System File Checker will look for problems with your system files, and you should be able to figure out the rest of it as you use it. If you have any questions, let us know.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

First I would try what I suggested back in my very first post. 

slashnburn,

Since you were so strongly and repeatedly recommending that cleaner program to solve this specific problem, how many times has this worked for you previously in restoring deleted network files. I searched around the Internet and couldn't find any references other than either reinstalling the network files or running SFC.


----------



## rodell (Oct 7, 2004)

OK, to confirm the motto about Stupid Questions being easier to answer: Where is NET9 cab file in installations? Searching each of these, No Result.
Cordially, RO

PS: REQUEST EXACT PATH if not too much trouble. That means both ways: Finding, then specific path to its download destination/installation. Thanks.


----------



## rodell (Oct 7, 2004)

Is your reference to checking System File (SFC) restricted to XP? Tried access from RUN on 98SE and result: Cannot Find box.
Sincerely, RO


----------



## slashnburn (Oct 9, 2004)

In Win98SE, SFC.EXE is in the Windows\System folder, so if your system can't find it, use the BROWSE button to locate the file in that folder.


----------



## rodell (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks, Slashnburn.
Cordially, RO


----------



## slashnburn (Oct 9, 2004)

Start > Find > Files or Folders; type "NET9.CAB" (no quotation marks) in the "Named:" box. Make sure "Look in:" box shows the C: drive, and that there is a checkmark in the "Include subfolders" box, then click on the "Find Now" button.

If you HAVE the net9.cab file on your system, you'll see the path listed right below the "In Folder" bar in the search results box.

If you DON'T have the net9.cab file on your computer, it is located on the Win98 CD-ROM. You can search for it there the same way; put the CD in the drive, and let the Find tool search your CD-ROM drive, instead of your harddrive.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

And did that one work?


----------



## slashnburn (Oct 9, 2004)

Bob, see his thread here:

http://forums.techguy.org/t367215.html


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If you still need SFC, I put it on my website for you at:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/sfc.exe


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

rodell said:


> OK, to confirm the motto about Stupid Questions being easier to answer: Where is NET9 cab file in installations? Searching each of these, No Result.
> Cordially, RO
> 
> PS: REQUEST EXACT PATH if not too much trouble. That means both ways: Finding, then specific path to its download destination/installation. Thanks.


rodell, I have requested that both your latest threads be merged into one, as they are related:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=367084
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=367215


----------



## rodell (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks Bob. I got SFC at FIND when RUN was unresponsive.

It said I had one Altered file, INSWANATW.DLL. Apparently from ISP Wanadoo. However I could do nothing with it: Neither of my entries for Install from/to was accepted. Curiously, at Browse one file listed was C://Program Files/Common Files/AOL/ACS. I had AOL in Puerto Rico but droppe3d it more than a month ago when came here to France. Did not Delete because installation of v9Synchronized took hours. As mentioned, I'm on Toshiba Portege 7200CTe 192 MB/Windows 98SE/IEv6.

But of course the NDIS2SUP.DVD did not come up as no longer exists. Do hope you can find specific path to find/download/install. I dread the very thought of reinstallation.
And as mentioned neither of the 2 Toshiba CDs or any of the 3 Backup floppies include the needed file.

Cordially, RO


----------



## rodell (Oct 7, 2004)

Hi Slashburn. We're almost there! Found 2 Net9: C://Windows/Options/Cabs & C://win98. Chose first (should the other be deleted?) and it listed 115 files WinZip including the vxd seeking. Extracted. Tried move it to Windows/System.ini: "file doesn't exist". Returned to find a default entry to the CABS file. Then my lack of knowledge (read ignorance) showed up. Archive? New Message? Whatever, I was lost. 
Please advise precise entries starting from when the file is extracted. Mant thanks. RO


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

What were the results of trying my other suggestions?


----------



## rodell (Oct 7, 2004)

Reviewed the messages hereon without seeing "the other suggestion". Please advise what it was and I'll get back to you promptly.
As a matter of instruction, why couldn't I find the suggestion you referred to? I'd like to be better at navigating site than obviously I am now.
Again, thanks for your valuable help.
Cordially, RO


----------



## slashnburn (Oct 9, 2004)

You've just made post #25; look below the last post on this page (which will be THIS post, until someone else posts here), and you'll see a little box where you can change to the first page. There are only fifteen posts per page, so as soon as a sixteenth post is made, a second page is begun. If this thread exceeds 30 posts, a third page will begin, and so on. You'll find a similar box near the top of the page, just to the right of the yellow bar.


----------



## rodell (Oct 7, 2004)

Not so easy! Where do you get just made post #25? Next to my name is posts #12. I do understand moving pages back-and-forward, but do not see THIS post hereon nor is the little box at the bottom of the page.Nor is there the yellow bar at top hereon. Obviously I'm not where I'm supposed to be, but I simply clicked on the reference in the Announcement message and here I am.
I have of course seen the yellow bar on other pages; at bottom there is no box to change box. On left four entries about Read Message, etc., but cannot access by selecting any of them.
Sorry to be a nuisance. These tribulations are what prompted my request for navigating assistance.
Cordially, RO


----------



## slashnburn (Oct 9, 2004)

DAMN! I HATE it when the system runs backup just when I'm preparing to post!

Look in the BLUE bar, right above your name, where the date and time stamp is located; at the right end, you'll see the number of posts IN THE THREAD, which is NOT the same as the number of posts YOU'VE made. You'll also see a little red-and-white triangle with a black exclamation point inside. Below that triangle, you'll see the information you just referred to.

Also, look at the bottom of this post; find the blue QUOTE button, then look directly below there, and you'll see the page navigation buttons, where it shows "Page 2 of 2"; click on the number 1, or the < arrow, and you'll change to the first page.


----------



## rodell (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes indeed! Same thing for me re BACKUP timing. Are you also in France? As was 4am ET I don't think you're located in that time zone . Certainly hope not!

OK I finally am able to follow your nav instructions. Now back to JSntgRvr to report (unhappily) results of his WindowsProductKey/Operating System instriuctions.
Cordially, RO


----------



## slashnburn (Oct 9, 2004)

Hi, rodell,

Somehow, I overlooked your last post here; please DON'T delete ANY of the .CAB files, no matter where they might be on your system. Someday, you can check to see if you have complete duplicates, and delete the ones you don't need, but right now, we don't know if one of them is damaged, so it is best to keep both for the time being. If you have a working / undamaged Win98SE CDROM, then you have another copy of the complete set of Windows installation files (there are more than 120 of them), but let's play it ultra-safe right now.

FYI, a .CAB file is Microsoft-speak for a "CABINET" file. A .CAB file can hold any numer of files, just like a real cabinet holds dishes or whatever else you choose to put in it.

Just to try to clarify things a little more, you've told me that the NET9.CAB file you found is holding 115 files. That means that a copy of the file you are missing is stored in the NET9.CAB file, in case you need it (obviously, you do; that is why you posted here to begin with).

When you need a system file, because one is missing or corrupted or for whatever reason, the SFC tool allows you to open a .CAB file, and then "EXTRACT" the file you need.

This link should tell you all you need to know about using the SFC tool properly:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;185836

Take your time to read it, and post any questions you have.

In the meantime, in order to save you from making fifty MORE posts about this, I'm going to attach the file you need (NDIS2SUP.VXD) from my own Win98SE system, so you'll be able to download it and put it in your Windows\System folder, where it belongs.

I will rename it NDIS2SUP.TXT, because the forum will not accept .VXD files for upload. Just download it to your Desktop, rename it to NDIS2SUP.VXD, and move it to the Windows\System folder. Next time you reboot, the error message should be gone.

BTW, if you really want to learn more about Windows, you should start with Bob Cerelli's website:

http://www.onecomputerguy.com

This page is about Win98:

http://www.onecomputerguy.com/win98_tips.htm

And this SECTION of that page will tell you about the SFC tool:

http://www.onecomputerguy.com/win98_tips.htm#system_file_checker

Bob's website is a GOLDMINE of information; I hope you'll bookmark it, and refer to it FIRST, whenever you have a question about Windows or any of the other subjects he covers; check this page:

http://www.onecomputerguy.com/tips.htm

Seriously, RO, if you want a website with no fancy graphics or stupid flashing stuff, one that loads QUICKLY even over a dial-up connection, Bob Cerelli's website should be the first place you start looking for answers and information. I've referred COUNTLESS numbers of people to it since I first found it in the late '90s, long before I ever heard of the TSG forums, and I still do. I don't want anyone who reads this to think I'm a shill for Bob; we've never met, but if you read his advice on this forum, you'll realize just how knowledgeable he is, and you'll learn quickly from a great resource.

Let us know if you have any problems; otherwise, check Bob's website, or use Google to do some research on how to use the SFC tool, and then PRACTICE with it. Knowing how to use it can help you in the future, and if you really want to keep your system running smoothly, it is a skill you should master.

Good luck; keep us posted.


----------



## rodell (Oct 7, 2004)

Wow!
If permissable (and willing) can you take a look at latest exchanges between JSntgRvr and myself? He'll still be asleep in Puerto Rico and it may not be convenient to reply as soon as he does get going for the day.
It appears the replacement of Ndis2sup.vxd is close to accomplishment. A most welcome development! 
Cordially, RO


----------



## rodell (Oct 7, 2004)

Just reached this message which makes my previous one obsolete. I printed yours and will follow through with all your helpful suggestions.
Soon as this is finished, and I've checked any other incomomgs from TechGuy I'll do the vxd download/installation for which I'm most grateful to have.
It may not matter, but I am curious as to what caused its disappearance in the first place. Anything to do with my installation of Wanadoo? That's only non-routine computer use I've done. Of course it's a first; never any expe3rience remotely similar. This has really been an exercise, exacerbated bynbeing in France without speaking the language.
Again thank you. Cordially, RO


----------



## slashnburn (Oct 9, 2004)

rodell said:


> It may not matter, but I am curious as to what caused its disappearance in the first place. Anything to do with my installation of Wanadoo? That's only non-routine computer use I've done.


Odds are good we'll NEVER know what happened to that file; the more important thing is that you learn from this, and know how to replace missing system files with the SFC tool. Being able to do that will make life easier the NEXT time system files disappear, and since you use Windows, it's bound to happen again, sooner or later; better to be prepared than not.


----------



## rodell (Oct 7, 2004)

Hi, slash.
Downloaded/Renamed routinely, but need path to "move to Windows/System file".
MOVE TO choices not applicable as you know.
Cordially, RO


----------



## slashnburn (Oct 9, 2004)

Actually, Windows\System IS the path, but you should type it this way:

C:\Windows\System

then click the OK button, or press the Enter key.

EDIT: BTW, pay CLOSE attention to the SLASH keys; you keep typing a FORWARD-slash ("/"), but you MUST type a BACK-slash ("\"). If you don't, you'll get INVALID messages, or something similar.


----------



## rodell (Oct 7, 2004)

Very helpful but you don't realize the extent of my ignorance. WHERE do I get the ability to enter C:\Windows\System?
As I said, it's not on the list of "Send to", nor is there a blank box in which to type it. Also clicked "Copy" but that did nothing.
Back to you -- both of us hoping this is the last time!


----------



## slashnburn (Oct 9, 2004)

Open Windows Explorer, which should show you the root of the C: drive itself. You should see the drive highlighted in blue in the left-side window pane. Now, scroll down on that side until you see the Windows folder. Double-click the Windows folder, and it will open.

Scroll down below the Windows folder, and find the Windows System folder. DON'T click on it, just make a mental note of where it is, on the left side, below the Windows folder.

Now, scroll UP in the left window pane, to the very TOP, and find the Desktop folder. Double-click on it, and it will open. When it opens, look in the RIGHT window pane, and find your NDIS2SUP.VXD file. Do NOT highlight it; just make a mental note of where IT is located.

Next, scroll DOWN in the left pane until you can see the Windows\System folder clearly; try to move the scroll bar until the Windows\System folder is just about directly across from the NDIS2SUP.VXD file (which should still be visible in the right window pane). Then, RIGHT-click the NDIS2SUP.VXD file, and when the menu opens, choose COPY. Once you have done that, right-click on the Windows\System folder (which will highlight it), and when the menu opens, choose PASTE.

You're done. By using this method, you will STILL have the copy of the NDIS2SUP.VXD file on your Desktop, just in case the copy and paste operation didn't work the first time.

Test the system by rebooting; if you get the SAME error mesage, try the copy and paste again, until you get it right.

Good luck; let me know how this turns out for you.


----------



## slashnburn (Oct 9, 2004)

If you're not having any luck using the copy and paste method, or if you're having problems understanding my previous instructions, try this method instead:

Close all open programs, INCLUDING your browser, and log off from the Internet. Next, click on Start > Run, type SFC in the "Open" box, and press Enter. When the System File Checker tool opens, select "Extract One File from installation disk". Type in the name of the file you want to replace, which is NDIS2SUP.VXD, and click on the START button.

Next, the SFC tool will let you specify where you want to restore the file from; if you saved the new version of NDIS2SUP.VXD to your Desktop, the correct path would be C:\Windows\Desktop. It will also let you specify where to save the file; the correct path is C:Windows\System (which should be listed by default). Then, simply click on the "OK" button, choose the option to backup the file, and you should be finished. Reboot the system, and you'll have the new copy of NDIS2SUP.VXD installed. The SFC tool can replace a file even if Windows is using it (actually, it simply schedules the file to be replaced during the next reboot), which makes knowing how to use the tool worthwhile.

Now you know the basic way to use the System File Checker tool; let us know how this turns out for you. Don't forget to reboot your system; with luck, this will end your error messages concerning the NDIS2SUP.VXD file.


----------



## rodell (Oct 7, 2004)

HOW I WISH! Before reporting , permit my irritation that accessing the prescribed website quoted in your last email did NOT produce the above files. Only under TODAY were two other earlier emails. Your last one timed at 8:50am; most recent in TODAY did not include the all-important 7:59am. Fortunately I had "minimized" it so was readily available.OK, now have the two insertion methods. Have not tried the second because of referral to Windows System. NOT LISTED.
No problem Explorer to Windows but no Windows System folder. Only "W" items: Windows update Setup file & winsxs (with 3 subordinates). Checked also under SYSTEMS but only "W" therein, Wben.

Disregarded this and proceeded to location of the vxd file, but then back to finding Windows\System which nonexistent. And FYI, opposite the vxd is "E" items; of course could not scroll so as to be approximately across from missing Windows\System.

What now friend slash?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Post #2 - If that is all that is missing, you can try expanding them from the cab files. If you can't figure it out that way, remove the networking, reboot and add it back in again. Just make sure you have access to your Win98 source files and your network card drivers.

Post #6 - Generally when networking files are missing, I just reinstall the networking portion. Even the solution posted in that link mentions "reinstalling your networking components will probably fix this.." as the solution.


----------



## slashnburn (Oct 9, 2004)

Follow these instructions, then try using the SFC method I described above. If you have problems, send me a PM or post them here, and I'll do my best to help you.

* Open My Computer.
* Select the View menu and click Folder Options.
* Select the View Tab.
* In the Hidden files section select Show all files.
* Click OK.

Close Explorer, then reopen it, and you should be able to finish the job with SFC.


----------



## rodell (Oct 7, 2004)

By coincidence I have just been doing the Show files path you describe. After the OK nothing happens-- no files at all and no change in the screen. Then and now again.
So of course there's no Explorer (or anything else). If there were I confess to being uncertain about your SFC following instructions although I have all printouts from you and should be able to do what is required.
Don't know about you but I'm really discouraged. Cordially, RO


----------



## slashnburn (Oct 9, 2004)

It is entirely possible that we have slightly different versions of Win98SE, but we SHOULD be able to make this work:

* Open Windows Explorer.
* Select the View menu and click "Details" (which will place a checkmark next to it)
* REMOVE the checkmark (by clicking) next to "as Web Page"
* Select the View menu and click Folder Options.
* Select the View Tab.
* In the Hidden files section select Show all files; you should see a DOT in the little circle.
* Put a checkmark (click) in the "Remember each folder's view settings box
* REMOVE the checkmark (click) in the Hide file extensions for known file types box
* Click OK.
* Close Windows Explorer
* Open Windows Explorer

Then try using the SFC method again. Let me know...


----------



## rodell (Oct 7, 2004)

My wife needs phone so unhappily I must shutdown now.
Have your 9:13 PM and will let you know results ASAP.
Again thank you.
Cordially, RO


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Since that is a network related file, and nothing else has worked, you might try removing the network components, reboot and add them back in again.

Make sure you have the OS source files and network card drivers.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Rodell, you indicated that the Net9.cab folder was in two folders, C:\Win98 and C:\Windows\Options\Cabs. With Windows Explorer, check which of these folders also contains the Setup file and let us know.

Also, open Notepad. Select File, then Open. Type C:\MSDOS.SYS as the file to be openned and click on Open. Copy ad Paste the contents of the first few lines of this file n a reply. The existense of C:\Win98 folder may be indicating that the OS is installed in a directory other than C:\Windows.


----------



## rodell (Oct 7, 2004)

Appreciate your response. 
Sorry to say I didn't get far. I accessed each of the two files at FIND but then unable to EXPLORE to see which has SETUP. No doubt there's a better way to do this but I don't know what it is. If you're not totally exhausted with me, please advise.
Cordially, RO


----------



## rodell (Oct 7, 2004)

Robert, at least we share our given names so either or both of us can't be all bad!
I am grateful for both your messages but you are so far ahead of me that I can't even begin to take advantage of your suggestions.
Cordially, RO


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Threads merged per your request, JSntgRvr.


----------



## slashnburn (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, I hope you've made the changes I suggested earlier to view all of your files and folders, or this probably won't work.

First, open Windows Explorer, and scroll down on the left side pane until you see the Win98 folder. Highlight it (click it), then look in the RIGHT pane and scroll down until you see a file called SETUP.EXE. In that same folder, you should see MANY .CAB files, with names like Win98_21.cab, Win98_22.cab, and so on. If you see those files, that will tell you that the Win98 folder was used to install Windows on the harddrive. If you DON'T see a lot of .CAB files, look for folders with names such as Command, Cookies and Desktop; that will tell you the Win98 folder is where Windows itself was installed, but I'm willing to bet it is holding the .CAB files I described earlier.

Next, go back to the LEFT side pane, and scroll down until you see if there is an actual Windows folder. If so, double-click it, and the folders below it will be visible in the left pane. Look for the Command, Cookies and Desktop folders; if you see them, that will tell you that the Windows folder is the folder where Windows was installed.

To be honest, I don't know why we're even bothering with this; I've seen MANY systems that contained both a Win98 folder (used for the primary installation of Windows), and that ALSO had a Windows\Options\Cabs folder, with all of the installation files duplicated there. My guess is that the Win98 folder was left intact to permit reinstallation of Windows if the Windows\Options\Cabs folder was damaged.


----------



## rodell (Oct 7, 2004)

Back again. If you don't mind I put aside your most recent 9:53 PM in favor of the 7:35 one. Reasoning: accessing Windows Explorer must be possible other than via FIND, and then your latest message requires a lot more followup. Your earlier message is really simple to follow. I did so only to be told "File Not Found Restore FROM". Gremlins again! The vxd file is plainly on site on Desktop. Tried several variations in hopes the file (and location) would be recognized. Created a shortcut in hopes that would work, despite it being 8M bytes vs 24m bytes. No success. Tried adding file name to the From location. No success. Thought to use SEND TO to put it in My Documents but do not want to do so pending your advice. Once again, what now?
Cordially, RO


----------



## slashnburn (Oct 9, 2004)

Use Find one more time to locate the new NDIS2SUP.VXD file you downloaded; tell me WHERE (which folder) the FIND tool locates it in. Once I know that, I should be able to help you get this resolved.

Be SURE that the file in named NDIS2SUP.VXD; if you didn't change the setting I mentioned earlier in the 9:53 post, then we have no way of knowing what the actual file extension is; check this setting:

* In the Hidden files section select Show all files; you should see a DOT in the little circle.

Post whatever the Find tool locates, and good luck.


----------



## rodell (Oct 7, 2004)

Willco, slash.
File located at C:\\Windows\Options\Cabs 
& C:\\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\net\win98se
How AOL got in there I know not. As said, AOL completed deleted to include numerous additional parts.
To complete your instructions must go Offline now. May be unable to get back on this evening to report. If so, you'll assuredly hear from me ASAP tomorrow.
Cordially, RO


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

> To be honest, I don't know why we're even bothering with this; I've seen MANY systems that contained both a Win98 folder (used for the primary installation of Windows), and that ALSO had a Windows\Options\Cabs folder, with all of the installation files duplicated there. My guess is that the Win98 folder was left intact to permit reinstallation of Windows if the Windows\Options\Cabs folder was damaged.


slashnburn, Manufacturers never install a duplicate of the installation files in computers. This ussually happens when technicians perform a parallel install, and in most occasions, these allow Windows to install in a directory other than C:\Windows, such as C:\Windows.000, or C:\Windows.001. That is the main reason I requested the first few lines of the C:\MSDOS.sys file as to make sure the exact path of the OS.

If the OS is installed in a directory, other than C:\Windows, all suggestions in this thread are useless, as all are directed to the C:\Windows\System folder.

We Must see the first few lines of the C:\MSDOS.sys file as to make sure the exact path of the OS.

This issue can be resolved by running setup in Safe Mode, as every system file needed will be installed, including the netwok files.

Also, in the event the OS is installed in the C:\Windows folder, we can attempt to extract the missing files throughout a batch file. An example is herein attached. This file will extract the files from the Net9.cab into the C:\Windows\System folder. If the OS, however is installed in a directory other than C:\Windows, the batch file must be modified to reflect the correct path.


----------



## slashnburn (Oct 9, 2004)

jsntgrvr, I'm well aware of how systems are built, whether custom or OEM; I've built and repaired thousands of systems over the last seven years. The main problem here is that rodell doesn't understand enough about either Windows or DOS to perform the tasks you've requested of him, which he referred to here:

"Robert, at least we share our given names so either or both of us can't be all bad!
I am grateful for both your messages but you are so far ahead of me that I can't even begin to take advantage of your suggestions."

Since his knowledge of Windows is quite limited, asking him to open MSDOS.SYS in Notepad without providing a step-by-step explanation is worthless at best.

To complicate matters, he didn't know how to reload a page until I explained it to him through a PM; until then, he'd been checking his e-mail to learn of new posts. The e-mails have been arriving hours late, and out of sequence, which does him no good at all, and only complicates matters even more.

Rodell has no idea how to install networking components, how to expand or extract files, or even how to copy and paste, which is why this entire process has taken so long. From the PMs he's sent me, I got the impression that he was able to follow my explicit instructions to use the Find tool to locate the SFC program, and that it IS in the Windows folder, though I can't be positive of that yet. He also doesn't understand how to change the view of Explorer so that he can see all files and folders in the "DETAIL" view, which is one of the things he and I have been trying to accomplish.

It seems to me that someone has installed Windows on that system more than once, possibly several times, which is why I've focused on getting Explorer to show him all files in the "Detail" view; judging by what he's written already, his view is set to "List", which doesn't help make this any easier.

Lastly, if you're going to continue to ask rodell to perform tasks he clearly doesn't know how to do, you need to start providing step-by-step instructions for him to follow, or you're just wasting time.


----------



## rodell (Oct 7, 2004)

With only minor exceptions, guilty as charged. Amen.
But I have learned much from all three of you, and appreciate your patience as well as your help.
Cordially, RO


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

RO, did you try the batch file supplied by JSntgRvr in post #60?


----------



## slashnburn (Oct 9, 2004)

Hi, cybertech,

Actually, rodell sent me a PM and told me that the last instructions I sent him did the trick, and everything is working properly now, with no error messages. He also passed along his gratitude to both Bob Cerelli and JSntgRvr for their time and efforts.

Odds are good we'll be able to mark this SOLVED sometime soon, if he doesn't post here again in the next day or so.


----------



## rodell (Oct 7, 2004)

So far as I recall (from as you say, 60 posts!) No Cybertech. Moreover I just reviewed #60, page 4 and found no reference to a batch file, whatever it is.

Again my thanks. Cordially, RO

QUOTE=cybertech]RO, did you try the batch file supplied by JSntgRvr in post #60?[/QUOTE]


----------



## rodell (Oct 7, 2004)

Not aware of where/how to mark Solved, but it gratefully is indeed SOLVED.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

:up:


----------



## dbg10 (Mar 31, 2004)

Rodell has been posting at Tom Coyote Topic # 39023 with his questions since June 3,2005 at 10:46 am (sorry I haven't posted enough here to post a link)
We are closing our post at Tom Coyote so that he can be followed here where the history of the problem is known

dgosling Admin @ Tom Coyote


----------



## rodell (Oct 7, 2004)

Not sure I understand your message. All I can say is today to this AM time I have received 40 more New Posting.
Unfortunately none concern my 4 replies to Adminiatrator DQOSLING posting; much less to my posting requesting review/advice re LOG I included.
Cordially, RO


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

rodell said:


> Not aware of where/how to mark Solved, but it gratefully is indeed SOLVED.


As far as I can see the problem is solved.


----------



## rodell (Oct 7, 2004)

Different problem! 
See Post #69 above. (overlook typo Poatings = POSTINGS)
Crossing fingers because no more deluge of incomings to me.
Cordially, RO
PS Unsure if consolidation of Postings means HijackThis now in your baliwick. IF it is I hope to get a reply advising which LOG items can be deleted.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

rodell said:


> Different problem!
> See Post #69 above. (overlook typo Poatings = POSTINGS)
> Crossing fingers because no more deluge of incomings to me.
> Cordially, RO
> PS Unsure if consolidation of Postings means HijackThis now in your baliwick. IF it is I hope to get a reply advising which LOG items can be deleted.


Open a New thread with your problem and let us give it a try.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

JSntgRvr said:


> Open a New thread with your problem and let us give it a try.


Good idea! I for one have no clue what's going on in this thread.


----------

